# Starting Miralax today



## metooo

Just got Miralax today and I'm scared to take it. I hope it doesnt just cause the water to stay in my colon. Hope it works if my colon muscles dont work. I did take it years ago and the water just stuck in my colon.I've been taking senna laxatives but they dont work, I may have to take both the senna and the Miralax for a while until Miralax kicks in. I hope the Miralax doesnt cause more pain.Wish me luck ... PLEEZE .. I'll keep you posted .... if you dont hear from me you'll know Im in trouble ... uh, I hope not ... hopefully some good news soon!


----------



## tillyd47

I took Miralax and it helped me, I noticed if I drank too much water, wall it stayed with me.good luck


----------



## metooo

I guess one should just drink the amount of water as stated on the bottle which is 8oz?When is the best time to take Miralax, MORNING or EVENING and on an empty stomach or before or after meals?? The instructions on the bottle are very vague.


----------



## FranBKNY

I've been taking Miralax for the past 8 months every other day. I have found that it works best for me if I take it first thing in the morning. Also, I have found that I have to drink at least 6 glasses of water everyday for the Miralax to work. I have found that although Miralax is not a miracle drug, it certainly has helped me. Give it a try & be patient. It takes a few days for it to start working, so don't get discouraged if a couple of days pass & you still haven't gone. When I first used it, it took 5 days before I had a bowel movement. Also you may have to play w/the dosage. Once you start going, taking it every day may be too much for you. Unfortunately, it's a lot of trial & error. Good luck.


----------



## metooo

Thanks FranC,So I guess its best to take it on an empty stomach from what I've heard.Is there any other liquid one can consume with the powder?My problem is that I am in so much pain and so bloated with extreme pressure, that I cannot consume as much water as people talk about consuming, its extremely disabling and I cannot move or eat if I have too much liquid.


----------



## vikee

I think the water you use with Miralax stays with the stools and is not reabsorbed by the body. So you may need to use the amount the directions say and maybe a little more.Can you suck on ice cubes or some ices? It is cold! Just a thought.It generally takes a few days to work.Good luck! Hope this is a miracle for you!! Vikee


----------



## Robbin

I am also taking miralax for constipation and for an anal fissure. I Started taking it about a month ago but stopped because It was making me crampy and bloated. Because of the fissure I need to keep my BM's soft. Recently my fissure flared after a hard BM that I thought I would give miralax another try since I was in terrible pain. I took it for 4 days and I was very crampy and bloated but then I finally went without a problem. I am wondering if the cramping and bloating goes away once the miralax kicks in. Right now I am trying it use it every other day to see what happens. I think if I use it everydaythe bm's will be too soft. My Dr. says I might need to play with the dose. I took it today and so far no bloat. Good luck and let me know how you do.Robbin


----------



## metooo

Vikee and Robin, thanks for your replies.I think water would be best and probably on an empty stomach. How have you guys been taking it?I am so afraid to take it because of the extreme pain I am in. My stomach is very bloated and full of pressure however the pain is the real issue. Drinking water seems to make it a lot worse. I do such ice to keep my mouth dry, but that still hurts. When the pain is not too severe then I grab that opportunity to drink water, then the pain comes back more severely.I am currently taking senna laxatives and I am sure that is making things worse too. My stomach has reached such a bad state that even all foods hurts.Do you think Miralax could make things worse?


----------



## Robbin

I am pretty new to the miralax, so I am in the experimental stage. I have a feeling since I did not take it yesterday, and did not have a bowel movement today that my BM will be hard tomorrow, if I even have one. I am so sick of this. Maybe I need to take it everyday until things really get going. I'm wondering if skipping one day will set me back. I really was having a hard time with the bloating. I kept feeling like something was pushing. I can't really afford not to take it right now because of my fissure. The only way that will heal is not to get constipated and not to strain. let me know what happens tomorrow. Hope you feel better.Robbin


----------



## metooo

Thanks Robbin. I think it sounds to me that you would be better off taking it everyday, even if you have to reduce the dose a bit each day to reduce the bloating, yet still get benefits.Doesn't it take a few days for Miralax to start working?I am at this stage too afraid to take it due to the pain which is almost unbearable. There is so much pressure I can hardly put another thing in my stomach. Everything seems to just sit in my stomach. I'm not all that constipated at this stage because I had to take some fleet phosoda and I do take laxatives, but the pain is really bad, and I'm afraid Miralax will make it worse. I also have trapped gas, which is a real killer. I really feel stuck.Do you take it on an empty stomach? And when during the day do you take it? Does it keep you up at night. My pain keeps me up all night, and I'm scared this will worsen it.


----------



## Robbin

I took the miralax for 4 days straight and I think on the 4th day it worked. However in those 4 days I was getting bloated and crampy, but I don't know if maybe that is what it does to get all the old stuff out. So now I am trying to use it every other day because I am afraid of the bloating. I have been taking it in the late afternoon only because it is convienient for me. It says you can take it at any time, but I guess most poeple take it in the AM. I don't like to drink to much in the morning because I would never get to work without having to run to the bathroom to pee. (I have a 40 min drive). I will see what happens today and decide if I will take it today or wait until tomorrow. Robbin


----------



## metooo

Anyone experienced pain or worsenening of the pain after taking Miralax (not cramping) ... I dont mind cramping as much as the pain, even though both hurt, the pain is soooo intense and deep and never subsides and is totally debilitating!


----------

